# Please READ: 10 years on HobbyTalk



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Well I've been on this board for 10 years now. That's longer than I've been married. I joined in Dec of 1999. I don't have the most posts. But I think I'm one of the oldest (I'm only 46) active members still around on the board.
Die cast guys were sharing their board w/ the slot car guys. Then we got our own discussion board. Which was a slight loss because we were bouncing ideas back & forth & it was easier to keep up with everything.
I think there's one guy still on these boards, but he's on the die cast side. Which is Triple20. 
I remember when I found slot cars on ebay for the first time. I could look at all the sale items in an hour & a half. If I could sit still long enough, it would take me twice that these days.
For the longest time it seemed I was the only Missourian on here. I don't remember anyone from overseas being on the board. Now we have people from New Zealand, Germany and other countries.
I've met some of guys through this board, have had good deals through a lot of guys here. I've heard a lot of good stories, sad stories, & funny stories. Seen people have flaming wars, seen people pull together for one common cause, and received a lot of good advice.
And I tip my hat to those who have monitored, supported, & kept HobbyTalk going. Looking forward to another 10 years of good stories, good deals, & good friends. 
Thanks for the taking the time to read this.
Later,
Lendell
Missouri


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was around back then too, I remember just hanging to see if any slot talk would get started, then I would chim in.
I did a bunch of trades with the guys there, I was always shopping for white thunders and treasure hunt cars to get trades for slots back.
My old name was sckded.
I signed up right after I found my first j.l. pullback car.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good times buddy, good times. I got back into slots around '01 but didnt find this site till just a few years ago. Glad I did, shootin the t!hs with you guys and doing a few trades has been awesome! Ill be around a while.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm kind of new to hobby talk,6 months or so and enjoy every minute I've spent on it. Met some of the guys at shows and that's a hoot to.Hope to go at least another 10 years or more, GOD willing. GK:wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yea Buddy: This is where I met Frodcowboy several years back. He needed Tyco Sprint car bodiers and I had 2 we made a deal and have been freinds ever since. Now we talk on the phone several times a week and share ideas. and are the best of freinds. Like they say it is what you make it and Lendell and I have made the best of it. I even rode the Amtrak out to near his place to spend a few days, enjoy his family's hospitality and go to the Chicago show. I think that was 04 or 05. I hope to make many more friends here on Hobby Talk and have mentioneed it to many of my local freinds. They are more into 1/24th scale and peek in every now and then but never say anything or get involoved. I guess I'm trying to say it's a great place and the members are what make it that way. I can remember the days of repairing old pickup shoes cuz there was no place to buy parts and making my own tires before the computer age just to keep cars running. Face it guys we got a good thing here and I appreciate the effort put forth to get the board started and keep it running. Thankx to all.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
Great read. Heck, I had forgotten that the slotcar forum was a spinoff from the DC side. It's been a fast decade for me as well. One of the best BB's I've ever been affiliated with. Great from every aspect, Moderator(s) to participants, even with the occasional flare up here and there. Thanks to all out there for keeping this place special. :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD/rr/Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks alot Cowboy.....your making me feel old, I joined July of '99.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

that"s ok Johnnie I need old friends lolol fcb


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

...Not far behind you fcb:wave: 

This has been the best board imho... 

GP


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW! Lendell turned me on to this BB in 04, and I shall forever be indebted to him. I have learned alot and enjoyed much. And let me tell you, if anybody has a chance to hook up with Lendell, his race shed is equal to none. With four tracks and a drag strip, one day is not enough for a visit. I live about an hour away and always look forward to my visits at Ralls County Speedway.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed Cowboy,

I stumbled in the back door a few years back...What a great find! Like minded, good natured, generous folks. HT for me...is like lodge was for my father. 

Y'all took me in inspite of my red haired, six fingered, lefthanded nature. 

Bless you all


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah i remember being part of the DC boards. specifically, i remember the very tail end of the uproar over the pullbacks being sold at Dollar Tree and i remember the first two JL slot cars I got and posted about on the boards... the red Mustang fastback and the Fairlane police car. still got 'em both... the bodies both have Aurora chassis under them and the black first-run JLTO chassis are under a Speedline Firebird and a pullback Camaro. this was in 2002...

yeah, this is a great place. funny how it maintains its integrity as a good place for information and camaraderie when so many other boards become flame-fests and p!$$!ng matches...

hope to be coming here for information and fun stuff for years to come...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

No idea when I joined up - musta been in 2000 or 2001 somewhere I think. I was checking out the Johnny Lightning website and it had a link to the JL page on Hobby Talk. I knew when Hank launched the slot car section it would take off -- I mean if I love slot cars everyone must, right? :tongue:

I had seen the SCI board, and the POS board, and one other that was pretty good till it flamed out - sorry to see it go actually - but the HT site has been far and away the best board thanks to the members here, and the mods, who are unwilling to put up with some of the shizzle that seems to infect other slot forums.

I still like to peruse the diecast side here too, it's just not that often. There's some old familiar names hanging around both areas and I think we owe Hank for letting us have such a cool site to hang on.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This whole concept was new to me. I joined several boards when I started building my track way back in 08. Lookin for good ideas, and good friends, it didn´t take two weeks online to figure out the best group of people and ideas was right here on HT. Now, I don´t even remember the other sites I went to. Maybe we could all get together for a HobbyTalk Trade Show? I already put a bug in my TMs ear about the Missouri show in March. Any of ya´ll planning on going?

Rich 
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well said, EVERYONE! :thumbsup:

I visited HT accidentally one afternoon while hunting for slot parts.

After a three hour tour of reading threads and drooling over cool custom slot cars, I figured out that HT was full of people just like me, hey! I was SO excited!

I could hardly wait for the next payday, that I could get my lifetime membership moneys off to Hank! Since I was now getting an ENDLESS supply of entertainment and knowledge, it was the very least I could do, right? 
I have never regretted my involvement with HT over the years, though there were one or two guys that I could have certainly done without having to deal with. These bright fellows seem to have weeded THEMSELVES out once they understood that we would not put up with their brand of chaos and stupidity. We may be the short bus kids of the hobby world, but we are not without our measure of integrity.

There is real fellowship here, friends and I am proud to be associated with you all.
Thank you.


Lendell, Thank you for bringing to the light a subject that many of us take for granted.
The hard work and dedication of all those who make this place go. Users and support alike.
Many thanks to everyone for your time and efforts. Without your dedication and service, so many of us would still be in the dark.

One last very special thank you to those who go out of their way to welcome the short bus every time it pulls in. You set the standards by which HT chugs along, yeah?:thumbsup:

Brightest blessings.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great thread guys! Thanks Lendell

I found Hobby Talk after being booted off another, now defunct, board about 4 yrs ago.
I had the nerve to stand up to a bully moderator, who later drove off too many people, the board became dead and went away. 

I was hooked on Hobby talk from the start. More posters, more creative ideas being swapped, etc. 

I never missed the old forum


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thank you Hank!!!!!!!!!*

I concure!! with all that has been said here on this thread. Hobby Talk has been a blessing for me. Everyone here is Good People!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

When I first came here Bill Hall invited me into Chat. Chat is Crazy but, fun with a side of insanity that makes it just right for all of us Slot Nuts anyways. 

Was so confused in Chat as a Newbie but, Bill had told me that Chat was half Crazy to everyone so, I just wrote names down and other stuff at first to keep up. Now I just go with the flow and consider Chat as a Special Treat of Extremly fun slot car time with my HT friends.

Yeah talking on the phone to lots of you guys is always Great also. Times have been tight as the economy has been sucking the last couple of years. Have not been able to afford as many phone conversations like I could when I was still getting Overtime at work...oh dang. I use a landline still....:freak:

EVERYONE here is Awesome and I know you all know (double, double) that reading post and seeing your pics is just as important to me as posting and putting up pics myself. Sometimes we all get busy with our real lives and miss out on some HT times. Hey that is O.K. as long as you all keep coming back. :wave:

My favorite thing is trading custom slot builds. When I go downstairs and look at the Custom slot car builds in the cave it is as close as it gets to beeing in the same room with you all. Little suprises being sent and recieved....It doesn't get any better than this!!!! I love you guys. 

Uuuuum short but, sweet. HT Rules!!

Bob...won't you be my neighbor...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I ditto Zilla's sentiments!!!!*

Thank you Hank for hosting this awesome site!!! It was money well spent for my subscription, and I look forward to renewing, and if I can swing it, going the lifetime membership route. I was just an amateur hack when I started up here 14 months ago, and now I consider myself at least a novice!! Hopefully, the apprenticeship is only 2 years so next year at this time I can go pro!! :lol: 

The exchange of information from you guys is extraordinary!! I never would have imagined a living database of expertise in any and every manner of slot workings from the mundane to a complete brass fabrication, to painting and customizing techniques. You guys are the best bunch I've ever run across and it's always a pleasure to sign in and see what's new. I have found a great bunch of friends here, and hope to find many more!!

Bob is 100% right about my fellow Hobbytalker's cars. They are precious to me. They may not all get run every time, but when they are on the track, to me they are who sent them, or who I bought them from. :lol: Hobbytalk has been a huge blessing that will be a part of me for a long time!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Lendell,
10 years, WoW! where does time go?

Congrats on the 10 year milestone,and wishing you many more :wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

WOW! I've been here 10 years. I don't post all that often, but really enjoy this board. I check in every time I'm online. Thanks to all that make this board possible and those who make it special. Here's to another 10...


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I have been here since 99 as well, and done some trades with Lendell and others on here. Even met a few of you in Dallas, it has been a quick 10 years.
Russell


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OMG!! It has been 10 years!! I joined Oct '99.

Thanks to the Hankster and all the people on the board for keeping this going!

Thanks for starting this thread Cowboy!!

Previous posts have mentioned friends they have met on HT. Pre-internet I have met some of my best friends through our common hobby, slot cars.

BTW - I'm 57 years old.

Marty


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Ive been on Hobbytalk for 8 years now because of Hank.We used to race against each other in the old MARRS offroad series here in Michigan.Im gradually getting into Slot Cars again BECAUSE of this forum.Back 60's when I was kid,we used to have tracks all over the neighborhood we raced on,even a exclusive slot car store,Joe's Model Rama in Allen Park.Its cool seeing all the "rare" cars everyone owns now that back in the 60-70's where the stuff we beat on regularly without a care.Man if I only kept all the track and cars 
I had as a kid..................well here we go again!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Addiction*

Wow!!! Some of you guys are old timers!!! Wished I had known about HT in the early years. A friend of mine mentioned it to me back in 06, been hooked ever since!!! Yea it's a great place, it's actually an addiction!!! It's like a daily newspaper and much better than a monthly magazine. Thanks to Hank and all others, for letting me join in...RM


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*8/6/99*

That is when I hooked up...
Wow.
Ten years...
Lots of good info here...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

It's all you guys that make HT what it is. I haven't been here all that long and really enjoy this site and chatting to the members. I salute you all. Big thanks to Hank as well.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I started here about late 2004 if I remember.I was on some other boards but this one I find to be the best.I find a real camaraderie here & enjoy sharing project photo's with you guysYour .what I call real people.


Neal:dude:


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I've gotta say, this board really helped me get back into slot cars again, also both of my sons now as well!!!!! Thanks for all the advise and support!!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Ten years here also. I don't post much but I do enjoy reading and learning from the best of the best from all over the world. Keep up the good work everybody.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it seems like I have been on the site forever.I've only been on 4 years.I have dealt with and chatted with so many people on different subjects We even talk about slot cars once in awhile.There are a lot of characters in here.I have been lucky enough to call them friends.Glad to meet so many of you at the shows.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Lendell, congrats on the tenior, and to the rest of you guys with 10 year pins. I've only been here a couple of years off and on, seems like longer sometimes. Hopefully in another 7 or 8 I can say the same thing.


----------

